# Surfing flounder



## Nwalton (Feb 21, 2017)

What time of year is typically best for finding flounder on the beach?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Fall of the year around October they migrate from the bays into the Gulf of Mexico. A slower migration takes place when some come back into the bays.

One of them members caught several the other night. You should be able to find the photo with his Labrador retriever and fish.


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Can flounder be caught from piers and bridges like pc, Bob Sykes and 3mIle?


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

yes they can :thumbup:


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Nwalton said:


> What time of year is typically best for finding flounder on the beach?


This was the first week in August !


----------

